# Fantasy Premier League?



## Neal (19/8/16)

Hello lads and lasses,

If anyone is interested I have created a league for Fantasy Premier League starting game week 3 titled Ecigssa. Code to join is 2641129-754694. If no one is interested at least I stand a better chance of not being completely pants for another season. No prizes for anything at all, only for bragging rights and a bit of banter.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate (19/8/16)

Neal said:


> Hello lads and lasses,
> 
> If anyone is interested I have created a league for Fantasy Premier League starting game week 3 titled Ecigssa. Code to join is 2641129-754694. If no one is interested at least I stand a better chance of not being completely pants for another season. No prizes for anything at all, only for bragging rights and a bit of banter.


I'm In

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cruzz_33 (22/8/16)

I haven't played in ages lemme set up and account and ill be in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (22/8/16)

Lineker11 has joined

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (23/8/16)

Joined your league. 2 rounds late tho, tanx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (24/8/16)

I tried this last year so I'm happy to see you guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------

